# Any Blackwater River Reports



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

How's the bream fishing right now. Thinking of hitting it up since Yellow is low right now. PM if need to.


----------



## Little Hellion (Jul 17, 2008)

I live on blackwater river, south of 10 and have been lotta salt water fish like white trout and pinfish havent caught a bream in the canal in 2 weeks think its cuz no rain lately


----------

